# State Farm Insurance paying for redeck on roof?



## altracontract (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi everyone. I've been reading some of the forums here for the last couple years and have now decided to join. Hope you can help me out with some of your experiences.

The scenario I have is as follows. I am working a claim with State Farm and I submitted my xactimate to the desk. 6 days later the desk adjuster calls me back and is curious why my estimate is so different than theirs? Well he says we can take that O&P right off the top that gets us closer.... what are all of these labor minimums he asks? Well I said we don't use roofers to do our siding and we don't use siders to disconnect meter bases, we don't use electricians to disconnect water faucets, etc. 7 different trades and they only want to pay a labor min on a painter. They claim roofing, siding, gutters, electrical, painting is not complicated enough. OK...I just vented a bit. Good news is they pay for all sides of aluminum siding. 

Now the real question regarding the roof.... I added step flashing on xactimate which State farm claims they will pay for it if it is not there....However, if it is there we are supposed to carefully re use it. The adjuster then noted that I included drip edge on the estimate and asked why if it is not damaged should they pay for it? Now its getting tricky... I informed him that the roof was soft and it also needed to be re sheated to bring it to code.... Of course I sidestepped the rotten plywood which they will not cover because it is excluded in the policy, However, they will pay for spaced boards, etc... I suggested the plywood was undersized for the roof. By WI code we are required to use H Clips or similar bracing on edge panels per code. Has anyone used this argument successfully? I would really like to have insurance pay for the decking that needs to be replaced rather than the HO.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Get a letter from the code enforcement official stating the minimum requirement for roof decking. 

If the code guys won't write the letter then "they" (Code guy's) shouldn't require you to install new decking and the insurance company or home owner won't have to pay for the upgrade. 

Are you catching my drift?

Problem solved!


----------



## altracontract (Apr 30, 2014)

Problem is... the roof needs to have new decking installed. Just would like to get State Farm to pay for it since they nit pick and deny everything else such as pipe boots, drip edge, etc. Code says sheathing according to stamp.... basically 7/16 or 1/2 requires edge support (clips) for anything over 20" span.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Again, the only way to get them to pay for it is to have a code guy write a letter.

I go through this 40 times a year and have letters from all the code officers in my region. When the insurance company balks I simply hit send and it all goes away.

If the decking is thick enough and your just trying to hose the insurance company over H clips and dry rot your not going to win.


----------

